# My 2 fosters boys are coming here today...



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I will be picking up Maui and Rio today. They have been at the vets for 3 weeks with a real bad upper respiratory infection. At one point they werent sure Maui was going to make it..... The fun starts now.....









(Rio)









(Maui)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG,they are adorable!.
Keep the pictures coming!.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE them.... sure wish they were coming to MY house.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

So...you're going to let me come pick both of them up, right?!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

adorable! ......have fun with the new little ones!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> So...you're going to let me come pick both of them up, right?!


HAHA! Let me know when you get there, I'll distract Mary LOL

So MM, getting the two little ones just in time for the mud bath huh?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What lovely boys looks like you will be having fun


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> HAHA! Let me know when you get there, I'll distract Mary LOL
> 
> So MM, getting the two little ones just in time for the mud bath huh?


Yep.... :doh::doh::doh: What's 2 more....


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

AW! They are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG they are gorgeous


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG what handsome lil red heads!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> HAHA! Let me know when you get there, I'll distract Mary LOL


Awesome, sounds like a plan!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are two little cuties. Glad that Maui is doing to much better. They will have a blast Mud and Goldens what could be better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

You are going to have SUCH FUN!!

To say that Maui and Rio are adorable, doesn't even BEGIN TO DESCRIBE THEM

So glad that Maui and Rio pulled through!!!

THEY ARE THE PICTURE OF INNOCENCE!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are just precious!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

They are both too cute - can't imagine you will have them for long!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

What cuties!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

they are so cute! What is the story behind them.?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Breeds couldnt sell them... to old...... Rio is here and very full of himself..Maui stayed at the vets still a little sick.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rio and Maui*

So Rio is a little cocky?

Hope that Maui will be well soon!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Adorable little redheads!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Those boys won't be fostered too long I'm sure, they're just too good looking. 

Can you blame Rio for being full of himself? He must have made aquaintance with a mirror and saw his looks.

I hope Maui gets better very soon.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are a couple of cuties. They will be in good hands at your place. Looking forward to the pictures with your gang.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Your halo is showing again!!! Hope Maggie enjoys the little one.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I love the look of these 2 little guys, howis Rio getting on with everyone? Is Maui better??


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Yep, how are these two doing? Are you ready for me to come pick them up yet?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Marleys mummy said:


> I love the look of these 2 little guys, howis Rio getting on with everyone? Is Maui better??


Rio is full of himself..he thinks hes bigger than the other dogs and loves to pester them. Hes learning the RULES real quick.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, they are soooooo adorable! And so lucky to have you in their lives! I hope Maui perks up quickly and gets to join the fun.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

Is there any word on how little Maui is doing?

Is Rio still FULL of HIMSELF?

I can see why!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Mary:
> 
> Is there any word on how little Maui is doing?
> 
> ...


Maui is doing ok.. can seem to get rid of the green snot. And YES.. Rio is still soooooooooooooooooo full of himself. There is a picture of Rio in the thread I posted today...(70 degrees)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It looks like you'll be very busy! What cuties!!!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

they r soooooooooooooo cute


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Two words.................so cute! Have a great time fostering those cuties.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

Any good update for little Maui???


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I just can't get over how red they are!! So beautiful!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Those two pups are just freaking adorable!!!!


----------

